# شريط غالي عليك .. نخبة من المرنمين .. أقوى شرائط الترانيم



## ALKINGS (9 فبراير 2008)

بلينكات مباشرة لاخواتنا فى المنتدى

اخبرنى 

انت اعظم اب 

سأدنو منك 

سايب شرورى 

شايف 

غالى عليك 

لم يكن قلبى 

ياللى مش لاقى 

يدك المثقوبة 

يسوع انت الفادى 

يمكن يكون 

http://www.4shared.com/dir/6831821/27a083cd/__sharing.html

منقوووووووووول ...سلام ونعمة​


----------



## ginajoojoo (9 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شريط غالي عليك .. نخبة من المرنمين .. أقوى شرائط الترانيم*

ميرسى يا كينج بس تم تعديل اللينكات عشان تكون مباشرة للاعضاء
"اللينكات منقولة ..سلام ونعمة​


----------



## sehs_77 (7 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شريط غالي عليك .. نخبة من المرنمين .. أقوى شرائط الترانيم*

jghmnhng


----------



## نيفين ثروت (13 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شريط غالي عليك .. نخبة من المرنمين .. أقوى شرائط الترانيم*

ميرسى خالص على الشريط
بس كنت عاوزه اعرف احمله ازاى
ربنا يباركك


----------



## bisho102 (15 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شريط غالي عليك .. نخبة من المرنمين .. أقوى شرائط الترانيم*

لو سمحت اللينكات مش شغالة  ممكن تنزلها تانى وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## ELMAGEK (15 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شريط غالي عليك .. نخبة من المرنمين .. أقوى شرائط الترانيم*

مش شغال يا جماعة وانا مش عارف احملة خالص 
وبجد نفسى احملة ياريت حد يساعدنى


----------



## نيفين ثروت (15 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شريط غالي عليك .. نخبة من المرنمين .. أقوى شرائط الترانيم*



elmagek قال:


> مش شغال يا جماعة وانا مش عارف احملة خالص
> وبجد نفسى احملة ياريت حد يساعدنى[/quot
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (15 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شريط غالي عليك .. نخبة من المرنمين .. أقوى شرائط الترانيم*

*شكراً وجارى التحميل*
*بجد مش عارفة اشكرك ازاى*
*لكن ده الكليب بتاع الترنيمة*
*لمشاهدتها*
*اضغط هنا*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (15 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شريط غالي عليك .. نخبة من المرنمين .. أقوى شرائط الترانيم*

*بس ليه مش كل الترانيم بتحمل ؟*
*ممكن ترفع اللينكات تانى ؟*
*ربنا يعوضك ومعلش هنتعبك معانا*​


----------



## ELMAGEK (15 مارس 2008)

*رد على: شريط غالي عليك .. نخبة من المرنمين .. أقوى شرائط الترانيم*

بجد انا عملت كل حاجة وبردو مش عايز يتحمل بدوس على سيف ترجيت
وبردة مش بيحمل 
ياريت لو ترفعة على الفور شير او الربيدشير ابقى متشكر جدا ليك 
وانا اسف انى هتعبك بس اعمل اية انا كان نفسى اسمع الشريط دة 
من زمان


----------



## michaelmm (19 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شريط غالي عليك .. نخبة من المرنمين .. أقوى شرائط الترانيم*

*ترانيم جميله جدا بس انا مش عارف احمل ترانيم غالى عليك*:new8::new8::new8::new8::new8::new8::new8::new8::new8::new8::new8::new8::new8::


----------



## احلى ديانة (19 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شريط غالي عليك .. نخبة من المرنمين .. أقوى شرائط الترانيم*

اولا تسلم ايديك اخى الغالى على الشريط

واللنكات كلها شغالة يا جماعة


----------



## ننتظرك يارب (20 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شريط غالي عليك .. نخبة من المرنمين .. أقوى شرائط الترانيم*

سلام ونعمه  
شكرا لتعبك لكن للاسف اللنكات موش شغاله 
ياريت ترفعها تاني


----------



## greenagent (21 أبريل 2008)

3ala fekra wala tarneema radeya yet3emelaha download:new2:..lieh keda??


----------



## dianaezzat (24 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شريط غالي عليك .. نخبة من المرنمين .. أقوى شرائط الترانيم*

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dianaezzat (24 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شريط غالي عليك .. نخبة من المرنمين .. أقوى شرائط الترانيم*

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dianaezzat (24 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شريط غالي عليك .. نخبة من المرنمين .. أقوى شرائط الترانيم*

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## إنجوى (27 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شريط غالي عليك .. نخبة من المرنمين .. أقوى شرائط الترانيم*

بجد يا كينج ميرسى على الشريط تحفة و ربنا يباركك


----------



## hoogo911 (1 مايو 2008)

*رد على: شريط غالي عليك .. نخبة من المرنمين .. أقوى شرائط الترانيم*

جمييييييييل


----------



## ميلاد وديع (3 مايو 2008)

*رد على: شريط غالي عليك .. نخبة من المرنمين .. أقوى شرائط الترانيم*

شكرا على الترانيم وجارى التحميل اللينك شغال كويس ببرنامج الدون لود مانجر:new4:


----------



## wael2050 (7 مايو 2008)

*رد على: شريط غالي عليك .. نخبة من المرنمين .. أقوى شرائط الترانيم*

شريط جميل جدااااا وخصوصا ترنيمه يالا مش لاقى لحياتك اى معنى اثرت فى كتيررر شكرا ليكم كلكم


----------



## Meriamty (7 مايو 2008)

*رد على: شريط غالي عليك .. نخبة من المرنمين .. أقوى شرائط الترانيم*









​


----------



## amir_fox (16 مايو 2008)

,mfytdtrsyifr7yed5ty tfdtre6edyt


----------



## mngbkhael (20 مايو 2008)

شكرآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ   عــــــــــــــــلـــــــــــــــــى الــــــــــشـــــــــــريــــــــــــــــــــط:sami73::sami73::smi102:


----------



## ملاك سمير لوكا (31 مايو 2008)

الشريط حلو جدا شكراً*
*


----------



## mystro_888 (26 يونيو 2008)

شكرا جدا علي الشريط
الquality ممتازة والروابط سريعة جدا
اللي مش عارف ينزلة يحمل برنامج internet download manager ويضغط علي اللينك بس

سلام


----------



## كريازي (27 يونيو 2008)

كلمة شكرا شكررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## ++joseph++ (4 يوليو 2008)

شكرا الشريط حلو جدا ربنا يعوضك


----------



## menamansour2008 (8 يوليو 2008)

:kap:بصراحة مالهوش حل


----------



## الوداعة (11 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: شريط غالي عليك .. نخبة من المرنمين .. أقوى شرائط الترانيم*

_*شكراً أوى ويسوع يعوض تعب محبتكم الأكثر من رائعة *_​


----------



## رشا الحبوبة (11 يوليو 2008)

ميرسى حبوب على كل الحاجات الحوة دى


----------



## الانبا ونس (11 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: شريط غالي عليك .. نخبة من المرنمين .. أقوى شرائط الترانيم*

*شكرا على وضع الشريط الراااائع دة شكرا ليك الرب يباركك ​*


----------



## caro/كارو (17 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: شريط غالي عليك .. نخبة من المرنمين .. أقوى شرائط الترانيم*

الشريط رائع جداا مش هقدر أقول غير كده و شكرا ليك


----------



## nansameh (18 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: شريط غالي عليك .. نخبة من المرنمين .. أقوى شرائط الترانيم*

Thank you so much


----------



## yoyo2 (20 يوليو 2008)

:warning::warning::warning::warning:شكرااااااااااااااا


----------



## ميلاد عادل فهمى (3 أغسطس 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا على هذا الشريط الرائع                                                                            بس من فضلكم ساعدونى انى انزلة


----------



## ماجد تيرووو (3 سبتمبر 2008)

الف شكر على الشريط الجميل ده وربنا يعوض تعب المحبه


----------



## megaman (3 سبتمبر 2008)

ميرسى جدا وفعلا شريط حلو خالص


----------



## hokka_2020 (4 سبتمبر 2008)

ميرسى اوى ع الشريط الرائع 
وللمعلومة يا شباب 
الشريط ده فيه 
ليديا شديد وزياد شحاتة وايمن كفرونى وساتر ميخائيل وليليان عبيد وهانى فوزى ونرمين وهبة ومريم بطرس وفيه كتيرررررررررررررررررر اووووووووى تانى بس مش فاكراهم
وهندسة صوتية استاذ هانى ثابت 
ديجيتال ماستر ميشيل عبد الملك
وتم التسجيل ف استوديو مارسيلينوا 
وهو نزل من شهر 
​


----------



## شادى كوكو (18 سبتمبر 2008)

تم التحميل بنجاح شكرا جدا جدا جدا


----------



## هايدى كاراس (20 سبتمبر 2008)

بجد شريط جميل ربنا يعوض خير لكن في ترانيم مش بتحمل


----------



## gerojesus (15 أكتوبر 2008)

الشيط رائع شكرا


----------



## مريم نادى (30 ديسمبر 2008)

أنا بشكركم جدا على الشريط الناجح واتمننى الشريط الجاي يكون اكثر نجاحا ربنا يعطيكم نعمة في أعين الناس وفي كل شخص يراكم ربنا يكون معاكم كل سنة وانتم طيبين


----------



## oesi no (30 ديسمبر 2008)

> ميرسى اوى ع الشريط الرائع
> وللمعلومة يا شباب
> الشريط ده فيه
> ليديا شديد وزياد شحاتة وايمن كفرونى وساتر ميخائيل وليليان عبيد وهانى فوزى ونرمين وهبة ومريم بطرس وفيه كتيرررررررررررررررررر اووووووووى تانى بس مش فاكراهم
> ...


للتصحيح الشريط عندى يجى من  6 اشهر 
وكنت حطيته على المنتدى 
واصحاب الشريط رفضو وجوده فحذفناه 
بس الشريط رووووووعه بجد


----------



## ماجد تيرووو (4 يناير 2009)

ميرسى جدا جدا على الشريط الجميل ده وربنا يعوض كل من له تعب المحبه :smi411:


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (4 يناير 2009)

ترانيم جميله جدا ربنا يباركك​


----------



## rafaat.samir (27 يوليو 2009)

شكرا علي الترنيمه جدا


----------



## Eng-Marco (12 أغسطس 2009)

hokka_2020 قال:


> ميرسى اوى ع الشريط الرائع
> وللمعلومة يا شباب
> الشريط ده فيه
> ليديا شديد وزياد شحاتة وايمن كفرونى وساتر ميخائيل وليليان عبيد وهانى فوزى ونرمين وهبة ومريم بطرس وفيه كتيرررررررررررررررررر اووووووووى تانى بس مش فاكراهم
> ...



يا هوكا أنتي متأكده أن المرنمة نرمين وهبه رنمت في الشريط ده

أتمني لو متاكده تقوليلي اسم الترنيمة اللي قالتها في الشريط

وميرسي ليكي


----------



## ايمن حناوى (17 سبتمبر 2009)

مرحبا


----------



## marianda (10 يوليو 2010)

ترنيمة غالي عليك ربي انا غالي عليك بجد رائعة
ربنا يعوض تعبكم


----------

